# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من لى بتفسير ابن مردويه؟

## مصرى سلفى

السلام عليكم

هل تفسير بن مردوية مازال مخطوطا وهل هو على الشبكة فمن لى به بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو محمد الإفريقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هو مفقود

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

بل هو موجود   والله المستعان

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> بل هو موجود   والله المستعان


تفضّل أخي بمعلومات عنه فالظن أنه مفقود.

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

في ألمانيا الشرقية (سابقاً) 

تفسير ابن مردويه 
الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد بن موسى الأصبهاني ( 210هـ) 
الحافظ المنذري
نسخة كاملة 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69798

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

كان عندي فلاش فيه اسم المكتبة والرقم  ولكن لا ادري اين ذهب  وانا ابحث لك عنه الان والله المستعان
م
اسم المخطوط
اسم المصنف وسنة وفاته
اسم الناسخ
عدد الأجزاء
ملحوظة
1
تفسير ابن مردويه  
الحافظ أبو بكر أحمد بن موسى الأصبهاني ( 210هـ) 
الحافظ المنذري
نسخة كاملة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

هذه النسخة التي كانت تسمى عند الشيخ حماد الأنصاري وغيره بـ(مسيلة اللعاب)، والتي ذكرت فيها مجموعات نفيسة من المخطوطات، ذكر غير واحد من الناس أنها مختلقة ولا وجود لها.
ولعل هناك نقاش قديم حولها في الملتقى، لا أجد رابطه الآن.
فلْيتأكد من ذلك.

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

(((مختلقة ولا وجود لها))) كلمة كبيرة اخي في امر مختلف فيه مع امكانية وجوده بل التقصير منا  وللاسف
نريد المخطوط ياتى الينا مرفهين منعمين دون عنا   
كثير من المكاتب الالمانية بعد الاتحاد وحدة مكتبتها وهذا يسهل البحث فلعل الله يرزق طالب علم الهمة فيسافر ويطوف عليها مكتبة مكتبة وباذن الله يخرج بدرر بل اشد
وفقنا الله لمرضاته والله اعلم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

هل رجعت للموضوع الذي أشرت به لك حتى تعلم ما أرمي إليه؟!
واذا كانت كلمة كبيرة فما مستندك المقبول في إثبات هذه النسخة؟
 أخي.. الرجل يسأل عن مكان مخطوطة وتحيله إلى مجهول! بل لا وجود له أصلا عند بعض الإخوة!
يعني على الأقل هو من باب: قد قيل ويقال!
هل لك أن تعطينا مكان هذه المكتبة التي فيها هذه المخطوطة حتى نذهب إليها؟

وينظر في هذين الموضوعين:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=224470
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67811

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

أحسن الله إليكم على ما نقلتم، وبارك فيكم على ما أفدتّم، وكتاب " الانتفاع بجلود السّباع " للإمام مسلم بن الحجّاج رحمه الله قد ورد ذكر لنسخة مخطوطة نفيسة منه في فهرس المكتبة الجرمانية بألمانيا، وهو فهرس نادر كان شيخنا العلاّمة حمّاد بن محمّد الأنصاري رحمه الله رحمة واسعة يسمّيه: " مسيّل اللّعاب، في إشارة منه إلى نفاسة المخطوطات الواردة فيه خاصّة وأنّها بخطوط مشاهير الأعلام، وقد اثير جدل طويل حول مصداقية تلك القائمة النادرة من المخطوطات، وشكك في صحتها كثير من فضلاء أهل العلم، وشخصيا أردد في نفسي كلما جاءت مناسبة ذكرت فيها تلك المكتبة وبعض ما فيها من نوادر مقولة: " كيف وقد قيل "، ونتمنى من الكريم الوهّاب أن يمنّ علينا بخبر عن ظهور هذه الكتب المخطوطة التي حوت أعلاقا نفيسة ومنها كتاب الإمام مسلم: " الانتفاع بجلود السّباع ".
وكتب: جمال عزّون 
اقول كيف وقد قيل؟
اما قول مورانى الكافر المستشرق 
فهاكه
المخطوطات المذكورة في القائمة أعلاه
لا وجود لها ولم يكن لها وجود لا في مدينة Potsdam
ولا في Berlin
ولا في مدينة Leipzig
لا في الماضي ؟؟؟؟
ولا في الحاضر ؟؟؟؟
ولا في المستقبل______________  ؟
موراني 
صغرة كلامه عمدا لكفره ولاكرمة له في توثيقه
فا الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل لا يعلمه الا الله عز وجل وهل المكاتب في المانيا فقط
قال الدكتور شكري فيصل:
((وحين كنت في ألمانيا أواخر تشرين الأول من عام 1956 موفدا من الجامعة السورية للاطلاع، كان من بعض همي أن أطلع على مخطوطات برلين، وكانت هذه المخطوطات قد نقلت سني الحرب إلى مناطق جبلية بعيدة، فلما أظل الناسَ السلمُ لم تعد المخطوطات إلى برلين بحكم هذا النظام الثلاثي فيها، وإنما عادوا ببعضها إلى مكتبة الجامعة في توبنجن، وببعضها الآخر إلى ماربورغ، وفي توبنجن كان عظم إقامتي في ألمانيا، فأتاح لي ذلك أن أقضي الأشهر الأربعة الأولى بين هذه المخطوطات، ما كان منها مفهرسا في فهرس آلورد وما لم يكن...)).
كتب الدكتور هذا الكلام عام 1384هـ. (1964م) 
ثم قال الكافر مورانى 
هذه المخطوطات الآن كلها في برلين . ويجري نشر الفهارس لما لم يفهرسه آلورد أو لما قد اقتناها المكتبة بعد ذلك .
أما هنا فالناس يتحدثون عن مجموعة خيالية لمخطوطات لا وجود لها . أسطورة بس . )علي فكرة : لم تكن مكتبة لمخطوطات عربية في مدينة بوتسدام أبدا 
اقول والتى لم تقتنيها بعد ؟ ولم تفهرس بعد ؟ والتى  يردون قتلها بعد ووو
فحربه الضروس وحرب اسلفه التحريف والطمس وردة المسلمين تواصوا به 
فكل يوم يري النور ولله الحمد مخطوط نادر فقط تابع 
والله اعلم
لعلي اتحفك بشي فيها خصيصا في الايام القادمة بحول الله
والله المستعان  فا ليحذر المسلمون من تثبيطاتهم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أخي الكريم.. دعك من الخطب التي لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا.
فقط أرشد الأخ السائل إلى مكان المخطوطة التي يسأل عنها حتى يحصل عليها.



> هل لك أن تعطينا مكان هذه المكتبة التي فيها هذه المخطوطة حتى نذهب إليها؟

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

> أخي الكريم.. دعك من الخطب التي لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا.
> فقط أرشد الأخ السائل إلى مكان المخطوطة التي يسأل عنها حتى يحصل عليها.


قولك: 
أخي الكريم.. دعك من الخطب التي لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا.
لم اخطب بعد ..! 
وصفك هذا الكلام با الخطب خارج الموضوع فتلك كارثة بل مصيبة البحث عن مخطوط والكلام فيه خطب..! الخطبة شعيرة من شعائر الاسلام..فلاتسته  ين بها وهذا ما ارجوه !
اذكرك النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم خطب ...نعم خطب وابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم اجمعين
بل جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ! إنا نركب البحر ، ونحمل معنا القليل من الماء ، فإن توضأنا به عطشنا ، أفنتوضأ من ماء البحر ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " *هو الطهور ماؤه ، الحل ميتته* " . 
انا بينت لك حال المستشرقين وشرورهم في طمس الاسلام وتراثه
اما عودك الي اصل الموضوع فنحن نتكلم فيه وفي اصله واثباته فلا ادري اتدري ام لاتدري.؟!
هل قرات الكلام ....اواخر الكلام..... السطر قبل الاخير.... قلت لك
لعلي اتحفك بشي فيها خصيصا في الايام القادمة بحول الله
بل في التعليق الثالث قلت فيه:
كان عندي فلاش فيه اسم المكتبة والرقم ولكن لا ادري اين ذهب وانا ابحث لك عنه الان والله المستعان

هل قرات الان...!! هل تقرا قبل ان تكتب ام ...؟!

فقط ارجع الي ترهونة....وانا الان بــــــــــــعي  د عنها
رفع الله البلاء عن ديار الاسلام والجهل عن اهله .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

(ابتسامة)
آمين.
وننتظر إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

هل من جديد

----------


## وطني الجميل

نقل عن ابن مردويه السيوطي  في الدر المنثور هل من احد يفيدنا

----------

